

Show HN: bubbles - A SVG/Text based combo messaging system - deepak-kumar
https://bubbleideas.com

======
deepak-kumar
Bubbles lets you send doodled or hand written messages over the web. For
example, two users can doodle and play tic-tac-toe on the same mail.

Application is SVG based and it scales fonts(text) and vectors. What do you
guys think?

------
humbyvaldes
Here is some feedback: A demo to play around with, before signup would be
nice. I would even say having it on the homepage would be even better. The
video is cool.

~~~
monsterix
Hi Arvind, one the guys behind bubbles here. Here is an example of open letter
to see:

[https://bubbles.bubbleideas.com/letters/pencil-brush-and-
wat...](https://bubbles.bubbleideas.com/letters/pencil-brush-and-water-colors-
by-inslee-new-york-city)

Great feedback, keep it coming!

~~~
humbyvaldes
Do I need to be logged in to see/edit this? I only see a drawing of a women,
no text, cant edit. Chrome 25

~~~
monsterix
You don't need to be logged in to see any of the openly published letters. But
to edit and doodle, you need to be in-session yes.

This letter has only a drawing, but you can have typed text too.

